# Rod Case



## whalernut207 (Nov 9, 2013)

Want to keep your rods safe from the kids stepping on them during a road trip . I took a piece of vinyl down spout cut it to length put some ends on it an volla. The ends I got at Menards they are to keep rodents out of your downspouts.i put a little foam in the tip end. The end caps have a nice clip system for easy on off. I glue and screwed my ends with a small self tapping screw. Much lighter than pvc .can only fit about 3 rods.unless you put rods in from each end. Which probably isn't good on your eyes.


----------



## Fins 2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice Idea !


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'll have to be on lookout for those rodent caps. That makes it work. Thanks!


----------



## whalernut207 (Nov 9, 2013)

Cost was only 10 or $12 really cheap and light
weight.have used mine twice already.defintely paid off . You have to buy a 10 ft piece of down spout.i too made mine 7'6".


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I've used that pvc gutter/down spout and haven't seen the screens. They've got the down spouts dirt cheap at my local habit for humanity.I'll pick up odd brackets there,just never seen those screens. Guess a trip to menards is in the future.

The way I made my travel rod case, I used 4" pvc with 2 end caps. Very very strong and holds 4 7' rods.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I've used the PVC pipe as well, you can make it whatever diameter you need ... it's a little heavier but not that much, and more durable than the downspout


----------

